# Game Thread: Wednesday Jan. 18th vs. Charlotte



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Record:*








*Indiana – Last 10: 5-5; Overall: 20-16*








*Charlotte - Last 10: 2-8; Overall: 11-27* 

*Tip-off* – Wednesday, January 18, 2006 - 7:00 P.M.

*Where* – Conseco Fieldhouse

*TV & Radio* - FSMW & 1070 WIBC

Probable Starting Lineups:









































*Anthony Johnson | Stephen Jackson | Danny Granger | Austin Croshere | David Harrison**









































Brevin Knight | Raymond Felton | Bernard Robinson | Gerald Wallace | Primoz Brezec*








*Who's HOT ?*















*Scored 17 points and had 10 rebounds last game. He's also 93% from the free throw line; 1st in the NBA.









Averaging 14.6 ppg for the season.*

*Injury Report* 

*Pacers-*








- Inactive







- Anke Sprain







- Torn Bicep







- Everything 

*Bobcats-* 








- Knee (Questionable)







- Ankle (Questionable)







- Finger (Questionable)







- Ankle


*ESPN PREVIEW:*



*TV:*



*Radio:*



Prediction:
Pacers- 98
Bobcats- 79

Come on guys, guess the score! Every member that guesses the score will be repped.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

let's not have flashbacks...


Indy 104---Cats 89....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacer 98

Bobcats 86


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers 85
Bobcats 82


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Beatdown... 99-84 us...


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

103 - 88

Let's get 4 or 5 in a row here


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

OKay okay okay... let's see.... if you take our average score from our last two games against them, against THEIR average score from the last two games against us... you get:

Pacers: 91.5
Bobcats: 103.5

Hmmm... As much as I'd rather use the basics of mathematics to pick the score for me, I'll say:

Pacers: 94
Bobcats: 89

Who knows, but if my 92-104 score is right, I'll be pissed off!!!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers 100
Bobcats 74


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers 99
Bobcats 88


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Pacers 92
bobcats 87

Melvin Ely has also been out for the Bobcats,although I don't know if he will miss game also.The Bobcats have been playing really small lineups due to their injury problems and actually they have played reasonably well with Felton and Knight both on the floor.Knight has also been having trouble with back spasms in several recent games.In the last 5 games Gerald Wallace has had five or more blocks three times.Due to the injuries he's also had to guard guys likes Chris Bosh and Rasheed Wallace.


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

is J.O. back for this game? I need for my fantasy


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

alexander said:


> is J.O. back for this game?



Nope...sorry...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Bobcats: 96
Pacers: 91


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Nope...sorry...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


thank you, anyway and good luck against the Bobcats


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

32-21 them early... this is complete B.S.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Saras is going nuts!


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

Harrison with the monster block!!!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I sort of thought this would be a blow out.The Bobcats are really playing shorthanded,especially inside


EDIT

That thing from the bandwidth police is really annoying too.


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

THAT BLOCK BY JOHNSON!!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Anthony Johnson:

27 points, 10 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals, 2 blocks on 9-14 shooting.







Where are the haters now?


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Congratulations guys! Nice win! A. Johnson was spectacular for your team tonight. :clap:


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

thanks  good win yay


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Anthony Johnson:
> 
> 27 points, 10 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals, 2 blocks on 9-14 shooting.
> 
> Where are the haters now?


AJ had a really nice game. Even though he's not a very good passer, he looked like a better defending, fatter version of Jamaal Tinsley out there.

Final Score: 98-92

Larry Legend- 13
Pacerholic- 9
rock747- 6
Pacers Fan- 23
absolutebest- 9
JayRedd- 9
Jones2011- 7
StephenJackson- 20
Pacersthebest- 5
Diable- 11
PacersguyUSA- 11, but DQ'd

Winner- Pacesthebest


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> AJ had a really nice game. Even though he's not a very good passer, he looked like a better defending, fatter version of Jamaal Tinsley out there.












I fail to see the fat.


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

very nice game by AJ. if he can continue to play well it will make it easy for the pacers being short handed.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> I fail to see the fat.


He's not overflowing with fat, but I can still tell easily that he could lose a few pounds. It'd help his speed tremendously. I still can't believe he gained pounds over the summer instead of losing them.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> I still can't believe he gained pounds over the summer instead of losing them.


It's called muscle, which weighs more than fat.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> It's called muscle, which weighs more than fat.


AJ really isn't very strong. He's not quick, either. Fat.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> AJ really isn't very strong. He's not quick, either. Fat.


That's just hatorade. Read any scouting report on AJ. His strength is one of his greatest, if not his greatest, assets to his game.

From the Pacers.com Inside the game:



> KEY TO THE GAME:
> 
> The point guards. Backup Sarunas Jasikevicius brought much-needed life in the second quarter, scoring all 14 of his points as the Pacers wiped out a 10-point deficit. *Johnson, the starter, took over from there, using his strength, shooting and deceptive first step to cause havoc against the smaller Hornets backcourt. *


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> That's just hatorade. Read any scouting report on AJ. His strength is one of his greatest, if not his greatest, assets to his game.


I don't have to read a scouting report. "Experts'" opinions mean nothing to me. I watch more Pacer games than any of them. AJ's best skill is his jumpshot. Otherwise, he's a good defender, but even though he's slow, he has fast feet.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Do the experts at Pacers.com realize that the Hornets left Charlotte about five years ago?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Diable said:


> Do the experts at Pacers.com realize that the Hornets left Charlotte about five years ago?



Hah, I just noticed that typo.


----------

